# Thoughts on filly?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks like she still has growing and filling out t9 do. Vids would not load on my phone. I'd say she has potential.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hard to see legs and feet. May just be my phone.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

There's something about her conformation I don't love.. can't quite put my finger on it. But I really like her movement. And at 3, she still has filling out and maturing to do.


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

I know she's not conformationally the best. She's a bit iver at the knee and her pasterns are dropped a bit. And she obviously has growing to do. 
I'm hoping with proper muscling and letting her grow more will help. 
Just wanted a second eye on her movement to make sure no one spots lamness. 

I liked her movement and curious what others thought. I'm looking for a lower level event prospect. Just for local shows, nothing major. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Bump 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Other photos of her









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Seriously don't like those long, dropped fetlocks. That might be why she's standing under herself in first pic. Very long looking hind cannons. At only 3yo the bum high-ness may change.


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

loosie said:


> Seriously don't like those long, dropped fetlocks. That might be why she's standing under herself in first pic. Very long looking hind cannons. At only 3yo the bum high-ness may change.


Yeah the butt high will change, she has a few horses in her pedigree that mature later. 
I agree about the fetlocks tho

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Heres another videohttp://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ad9d4b02b6e1/received_10208735749431299.mp4

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Mostly do not like the pasterns. Those won't change, the rest of her probably will. She's awkward looking but again, that could be just youth. She moves nicely.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

She strikes me as a very young 3....more like a long 2 year old.
I don't like her front legs at all...actually any of them
I don't like her right front...pastern dropped and the second group of pictures it appears a pretty significant turnout.
She looks currently to have a pretty prominent sacroiliac joint. That can change as she grows..
Her first set of pictures not only does she stand with front legs under herself, but her hind also bother me.

If she is located in the Carolinas she to me is pretty rough looking coat wise.
I get she is in a gangly youth stage but that doesn't erase her rough coat appearance and thin look to her.
Lanky is one thing...I got one..
This one is skinny.
Growing baby or not, there is a healthy look missing to me.

If really serious I would be having a thorough PPE done, xrays of pasterns and hocks, along with bloods to see just what is lacking so you can dedicate a better feeding plan for this animal.
I might even want to see ultrasounds of those ligament conditions on pasterns already so dropped on a baby...
My concern would be if nutrients in proper amounts not fed is the animals structural maturity compromised.... Those pasterns to me* are *a concern for what you want to do in future with already noticeable drops. 
I would be more willing to look away on a 20++ year old, not on a baby starting in life of riding, competing...
_sorry.._

If you really like her, go look as she at this age can change drastically near overnight..
Remember all comments are personal opinions..._only personal opinions._
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

horselovinguy said:


> She strikes me as a very young 3....more like a long 2 year old.
> I don't like her front legs at all...actually any of them
> I don't like her right front...pastern dropped and the second group of pictures it appears a pretty significant turnout.
> She looks currently to have a pretty prominent sacroiliac joint. That can change as she grows..
> ...


She JUST turned 3, end of march. She I think is a very late mature. 
I'll definitely be checking with the vet and ppe. 
She's in Ohio, and has been poorly clipped, so that can be why she looks poor coast wise

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Got a chance to re-look at those videos....
I see something in each video in how she moves I believe in her hind end....possibly right hind.
There is something there,....
What, I do not know, can not tell you....but a "something".....
Not every stride, but something is there. :|
_Please, please make sure you get a great lameness vet for that PPE._
If she is a Thoroughbred, she turned 3 January 1st....regardless of her actual hitting the ground date.
For you though knowing she is born in late March gives you room to see a late-bloomer. But to registry she is a solid 4 months into her 3 year already.
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If I was shopping and saw those videos and pics, I wouldn't even slow down. "NEXT" and I would move on. I seriously don't like her conformation. Long dropped pasterns, steep steep croup, and her movement is ..... "meh". Sorry, but there are much better out there.


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Nope, seeing it again....
Rt hind ...there is something there but I can't tell you it isn't coming from another body part and transferring..
To see her in person would give a much better chance of pinpointing the origin...but something negative is there.

The opening still of your video...
That pastern flexion _*is*_ a horror.
It _isn't_ even & symmetrical to her other front leg and it will cause you problems with what you want to pursue.

For a youngster ....there is to much in issues many are seeing in several key areas.
I'm sorry, I would not go any further with this horse.
Find another ...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Couldn't watch vids on fone, not going to do so after seeing pics & other's comments, but of the last vid posted, screenshot was enough for me. Poor girl...


----------



## TbsandMalinois (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, bad bad legs. I wouldn't do ANY jumping on this horse period. And she has a cute face and seems sweet that's not a reason to buy horse. Esp a TB, they are literally a dime a dozen. If you have the experience for a project, which I'm assuming you do as you're considering this one, there are plenty of GOOD rescues where you can get a quality TB for MAYBE a few k and often less. Or if you're comfortable buy directly OTT. This girl's just not one of those.


----------



## SADDLEBRED1959 (Apr 23, 2018)

AFTER LOOKING AT HER , SHES WAY TOO THIN, THIS IS NOT FROM HER GROWING, SHE IS VERY THIN, (LACK OF FOOD)i HER COAT IS REALLY ROUGH,AM NOT WILD ABOUT HER NECK, HER FACE IS PRETTY BUT H ER FRONT LEGS, ARE AN ISSUE, AND THERES SOMETHING VERY ODD ABOUT HER LEFT HIND LEG. DID YOU SAY SHE WAS A OTTB? IF SO SHE MAY HAVE GOTTEN INJURED , AS FAR AS HER WAY OF GOING ITS JUST NOT THERE, TOO BAD THERE ARE SO MANY WHO ARE JUST LIKE HER


----------



## SADDLEBRED1959 (Apr 23, 2018)

If this filly has been on the track then she was hurt as a two year old, years of experiance with babies and tracks, also it looks like shes shorting on that left hind leg, have a pre vet examine if you like but my advice let this one go


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Based on photos only. Good shoulder and wither-set, back length appears fine and has a reasonable upper hind. The pasterns may be sloped and longer, but that also goes with type. Out behind. With the decent topline, I'm tipping this one may look heaps better with time and muscle.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't disagree that this is a late bloomer so to speak. But legs don't change and the legs are bad. If the legs are bad the rest of the conformation doesn't even matter. And bad is not a "type" yes, TBs tend to have weaker leg conformation with it not usually being a problem, but then there is "not perfect" and "bad"...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Pass. Those legs are awful, and that's not going to get better. She's lame behind and looks unhealthy and unthrifty. She'd have to be down around the pocket change level for me to even consider, and then, not for a jumper with those pasterns. No way. She'll look a lot better with some decent feed and another year of growth, but it's not going to change those legs. Poor girl. She has a nice expression, but her body just won't hold up, I'm afraid.


----------

